# Led headlights 2017 Frontier



## bill4282 (Jul 26, 2016)

Are aftermarket led bulbs ok for 2017 Frontier? Standard are 1400 lumen and aftermarket are 4000. Concerned about heat.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## higgy331 (Feb 22, 2015)

check out OPT7


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Let me explain something to you arout those LED bulbs. First, you are talikng about the light output, measured in lumens. It does not that closely related with temperature. 
Yet, the LED headlights really produce more heat than the regular bulbs, so if purchase a quality set, there will be a tiny radiator, fan or some other cooling device. 
And here is the link to our selection of 2017 Nissan Frontier LED Lights. 
Hope this helps!


----------

